

I Was Assaulted For Wearing Google Glass In The Wrong Part Of San Francisco - mafuyu
http://www.businessinsider.com/i-was-assaulted-for-wearing-google-glass-2014-4

======
lnanek2
I had a MacBook Pro snatched around the same area. Amusingly enough, the trend
of grabbing expensive mobile products from rich people is called "Apple
picking," regardless of if they take Google stuff or Apple. :) Honestly, it
just isn't very surprising that you were in an area of town with a lot of poor
and crime, walking around with a very expensive gadget, and got mugged. If you
walk down the right street over there you can see a drug deal going down on
every corner. You shouldn't read so much into it.

------
bananas
I think he was assaulted for being a public symbol of everything that is hated
in an area.

I'd also get the same thing happen to me if i marched through East London with
an EDL t-shirt on.

Basically he was doing something stupid and not socially acceptable in public
and got owned. Shit happens. Sorry.

There is a thing called the "grey man principle" which is to move unnoticed
and unseen by not drawing attention to yourself. Dress down, blend in, show
nothing. This gets you a long way to an easy life in a city.

As for glass, if someone poked it in my face I'd probably use my sharpie to
colour the lens in. The same is true if someone stuffed a DSLR in my face or a
smartphone. There's being a tech fan and there's being a dick and the line can
be crossed pretty quickly.

As for the whole SF situation, welcome to the class divide. If you earn a lot,
you're no ones friend id you flash it around.

